# Unknown Paddle Steamer



## astrocyte (Jul 16, 2010)

I found this photo in a market in Glasgow (Barras) so my first thought was that it would be a "Clyde" ship but on the back it says "Lohofener, F413, Bielefeld". Still, I think the flag makes it at least UK. The, full size photo is only 4" x 2.5" -but I have cropped it to reduce the file size. Anyone who wants the full size scan just needs to ask.

Any thoughts on the paddler would be welcome; I wouldn't have the cheek to ask about the warship in the background.

Andy


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Dont know about the paddler but the frigate could or should be the Farnham Castle which after being built in 1945, changed Pennant No. to F 413 in 1948.
I think I can see a carrier in the distance so I think it is indeed a "Clydebuilt" from the style and likely one of the vessels built for the South Coast.
Are there other ships in the original photo?

Don


----------



## astrocyte (Jul 16, 2010)

Don Matheson said:


> Dont know about the paddler but the frigate could or should be the Farnham Castle which after being built in 1945, changed Pennant No. to F 413 in 1948.
> I think I can see a carrier in the distance so I think it is indeed a "Clydebuilt" from the style and likely one of the vessels built for the South Coast.
> Are there other ships in the original photo?
> 
> Don


No, I am afraid that is your lot. I have put a magnifying glass onto the stern of the paddler but the resolution just isn't there. It would need the "CSI" team; they can resolve anything!


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

But the New York team or the Los Vegas team? New York team myself as I think Stella could resolve some of my problems, and perhaps cause a few more if I am lucky.
Very interesting photo though, can you remember where abouts you found it? Cant ever remember seeing good photos or postcards at the Barras.

Don


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

Have a look at this lot.

http://www.history.inportsmouth.co.uk/events/ferries-ww2.htm


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

I'd suggest Ryde or Southsea among that lot.

http://freespace.virgin.net/tom.lee/southseaimg.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Paddle_steamer_"Ryde"_-_geograph.org.uk_-_156552.jpg


----------



## Andy Lavies (Feb 12, 2006)

My guess would be of the "Ryde" leaving Ryde Pier. I think I can see the diving training tower at Haslar on the shadow of land in the distance.
Andy


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Don Matheson said:


> But the New York team or the Los Vegas team? New York team myself as I think Stella could resolve some of my problems, and perhaps cause a few more if I am lucky.
> Very interesting photo though, can you remember where abouts you found it? Cant ever remember seeing good photos or postcards at the Barras.
> 
> Don



Don't know how to go about describing a location in the 'Glesga Barras', but there is a corner that deals in second-hand books (many of them antique and collectibles) and that's often a place where old shipping photographs - sometime someone's beloved collection - may be found along with postcards and materials appertaining to shipbuilders and shipowners. Years ago you could be sure of finding goodies there, nowadays you have to search and perhaps visit a few times before striking lucky. I have had some gems over the years, but sometimes have paid out more than I should or was wise (Ouch)


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Eriskay I think I know where you mean about the books and also about describing how to "find" something in the Barras. Would have tried today but now can pencil it in for next sunday. Thanks for that!

Don


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

can i add a note to this

the warship on the left look like QUEEN ELIZABETH class battleship possibly WARSPITE the one on the left could be a NELSON class battleship either NELSON or RODNEY

I have had my orders and will be going out so i will try and do a better search later 


David


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll have a quid each way on Southsea.


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd go for PS Ryde in the Solent. Somewhere I have an old B&W photo of her that I took in my youth.

http://www.atomic-album.com/showPic.php/16778/PS-Ryde-in-VS.jpg


----------



## astrocyte (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi
Thanks for the brilliant responses!
1) I can see why it might well be PS Ryde - which is sad considering her fate. Got the "daylight" lamp out and had another go with the magnifier; the shape of the name fits but I still cannot make out any details. I think I might take it work and have a look under a microscope.

2)I found the picture in a bric-a-brac shop, in the Barras; jewelry, dolls and "fripperies". If my wife hadn't been there I probably wouldn't have crossed the threshold. As to exactly where - "the memory, she fades". As I live in Bristol, "The Barras" is not a regular haunt.

Andy


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

*Longer name?*

Enlarging your digital image and playing with the contrast leads me to see a longer name than "Ryde"; the first 3 letters look to me like "Lim....". I did think of "Lymington", but the only PS I've found of that name is of much older vintage (1883); was there a later one?
Well worth having a look at the original under a magnifier and different lighting.
As regards the German, Bielefeld is a town far inland so unlikely to have anything to do with the photograph itself. Perhaps it passed through a dealer there.



astrocyte said:


> Hi
> ...it might well be PS Ryde - which is sad considering her fate. Got the "daylight" lamp out and had another go with the magnifier; the shape of the name fits..
> Andy


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Having study further I reckon she is the "Sandown"
About the right number of characters in the unreadable name too.
Change me bet. 2 quid each way on Sandown


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

I agree with Billyboy. PS Sandown of 1934. Identifiable from the continuous line of deck houses on the upper deck. Ryde had a separate deck house aft on the upper deck: 
Sandown:http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships Sa/slides/Sandown-06.html
Ryde:http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships R/slides/Ryde-11.html


----------



## Union Jack (Jul 22, 2009)

* I think I can see the diving training tower at Haslar on the shadow of land in the distance.*

I suspect that that's somewhat unlikely Andy, only because I seem to recall from my training days that the Submarine Escape Training Tank at HMS DOLPHIN - of blessed memory(Thumb) - was not built until 1953-54, which sadly does not tie in with the vintage of the major warship to the left of the photo remaining in service.

Additionally, since Ernst Lohofener was evidently a photographer in Bielefeld in Germany in the early part of the 20th century, I am drawn to the conclusion that F413 was almost certainly a reference to the negative number for the photograph, which was probably a holiday snap - or one taken by a German spy!

Jack


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Pic definitely pre-1953 when Sandown fitted with mainmast to comply with new nav. light regulations.


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

Scurdie said:


> Enlarging your digital image and playing with the contrast leads me to see a longer name than "Ryde"; the first 3 letters look to me like "Lim....". I did think of "Lymington", but the only PS I've found of that name is of much older vintage (1883); was there a later one?
> Well worth having a look at the original under a magnifier and different lighting.
> As regards the German, Bielefeld is a town far inland so unlikely to have anything to do with the photograph itself. Perhaps it passed through a dealer there.


i agree with scurdie first 3 letters are almost certainly l i m


----------



## astrocyte (Jul 16, 2010)

eddyw said:


> I agree with Billyboy. PS Sandown of 1934. Identifiable from the continuous line of deck houses on the upper deck. Ryde had a separate deck house aft on the upper deck:
> Sandown:http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships Sa/slides/Sandown-06.html
> Ryde:http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships R/slides/Ryde-11.html


A few days ago I had a photo that, while interesting, was essentially meaningless. Now though, I have a photo with a story - possibly more than one story - for which I say many thanks.

Andy Shand


----------



## voyagerx1 (Jan 21, 2009)

I googled PS Ryde and can't see see a mast on the stern deck as in photos of the 'Ryde', I'm a caulkhead, born in Ryde way back in 1950, sailed on the PS Ryde and the other paddle steamers from Ryde pier to Pompey, also worked as a waiter on 'The Ryde Queen' when they turned her into a boatel with rooms, a disco, bars and a restaurant 1972. Yes really sad that she's been broken up, many happy memories working on her or just having a good time in her bars and disco....


----------

